# Need info on Ssw setting pliers



## Dustincoc (May 17, 2013)

My father picked these up in a box of stuff at a yard sale many years ago and we never knew what they were until I saw a picture on here early this week and then I tracked them down. They have APEX on the inside of one of the handles, I believe they were made by Morrill. I can't find pictures of these exact pliers online. 

The one I have have a screw adjustable square/angled anvil like these:









But with the threaded rod (clamp?) that these have:









Pretty much they are like the second picture, but with the anvil of the first picture on a vertical screw instead of the horizontal one in the first picture.

I';d run out to the shop and get a picture but my nephew is hear for the night and we're not letting him outside because of the heat. If I go out, he's going to have to go out, maybe I'll get out there later tonight when it cools down a bit.

I know absolutely nothing about saw sharpening or saw sets so any info would be helpful.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Here is a site with pictures of many historical saw sets. The listing is by manufacturer and model number. It may give you some help identifying your sets.


----------



## Dustincoc (May 17, 2013)

trc65 said:


> Here is a site with pictures of many historical saw sets. The listing is by manufacturer and model number. It may give you some help identifying your sets.


Thanks

Heres the one I've got:








Morrill Improved #1


Now I just got to figure out how the thing works. I don't think I have a saw to practice on either. I may have an old dollar store 12" saw that the plate is badly bent I'm not afraid to ruin.


----------



## Dustincoc (May 17, 2013)

Actually I'm a bit confused. The Morrill Improved No. 1 shouldn't have a locknut on the adjustment screw but the set I have does. Thats got me wondering if maybe I have a Morrill Apex Special No 1 with adjustable sliding anvil like improved No 1 which does show a locknut but in the picture it looks like the anvil is round which is not what I have. My pliers also have APEX on the inside of the handles which seems to indicate it may be the Apex Special No. 1 .


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I can't help you in figuring out the what it is you have, it's possible that over the years parts may have been exchanged between different models?? 

Here are a couple of links that I used when I started sharpening/setting saws. The first is the best primer on sharpening I've found and the second is a link contained within the first document which talks a little more specifically on setting teeth.


----------

